# How Hot is Kim Jong Un



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

How hot is he?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I forgot to include public votes :cry


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

He's about 23.61 hots.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Nothing compares to Kim Jong il's beauty, though...


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Too hot for TV.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If he would not be so evil.... I could give my honest opinion only about looks.

Because of his evilness.. Ugliest ratt :mumThat sucker killed his ex gf, what a murder... :roll Think it is cool to kill your ex, eh?

Is that he same ratt or are there several same type of buttholes ?? /don't even bother to check...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

So hot he makes me wet.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I see you rigged the poll...

but yeah, he's a hunk.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends whether it's summer of winter.. :troll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd hit that...


with a bus.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

He looks like a baby.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> He looks like a baby.


Or a KidNPlay wannabe


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel like this poll might be rigged.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

His head is probably 1/3 of his body weight.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

9.3472134/10


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you really think this man is hot? what coke bottles are you wearing


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It seems 100% of SAS thinks Kim Jong Un is hot! North Korea is right! He is the most sexy man alive!


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> It seems 100% of SAS thinks Kim Jong Un is hot! North Korea is right! He is the most sexy man alive!


I think it's pretty safe to say that he's the sexiest man ever.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

uke

If anyone is likely to start WW3, this guy is definately in the top 3.

He can nuke me anytime though, I would hardly give a crap.


----------

